# Choosing repair or purchasing set of used speakers



## jezzag (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm currently debating whether or not to repair my JBL N24II's or just buy a used pair off speakers of craigslist. 

One of the woofers is blown and should cost about $50 to fix. I'm willing to pay about $110 on a used set of speakers, but I'm not sure whether it would be worth it. I've found a set of Infinity RS2's for $80 that I'm going to listen to tomorrow.

These speakers are going to be mainly for Home Theater use and I don't have any shelves to put the speakers on. I have a set of stands for the JBL's that attach to the speaker that wouldn't work for the Infinity's, so I'd need to figure out a way to raise the infinity's off the ground

My budget's tight, I'm a lowly grad student.

Any advice?
Thanks

Speaker specs: 
JBL N24's - 3/4" titanium-laminate tweeter, 4" PolyPlas woofer
Infinity RS2's -0.5" polycarbonate tweeter, 6.5" co-injected woofer

I'm new to the site so it wouldn't let me post any links


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Once you hit 5 posts, you should be able to post links.
I'm not familiar with the JBL NJ24II. No results when googling.
Is that the correct model number?

Just curious to know more about it - to offer thoughts about repairing.

Generally I'm a pretty big fan of fixing it - if it's fixable.. But understand budget.


----------



## jezzag (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

I apologize. They are JBL N24 II's (not NJ24), I mistyped.

It's curious because I replaced that same woofer about 3 months ago (I believe my buddy blew them out). I noticed last week that they're fuzzy again, which was really frustrating because I can't understand what happened.

I'm using a Denon AVR-1602 to power them.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

jezzag said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I apologize. They are JBL N24 II's (not NJ24), I mistyped.
> 
> ...


Since they're not very big, or pricey, I'm not sure at that cost - if it's really that worthwhile.

I found a pair here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-2-JBL-N...13?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item20c343452d

$70 for a pair vs $50 for a woofer...


----------



## jezzag (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah that's true. So you'd probably suggest trying to find some used speakers like the Infinity RS2's or another set that I might find?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not the most informed when it comes to finding good bookshelf speakers..
A friend of mine has had great luck with getting some good deals with used Polks.

They generally sound pretty good - and can be found for cheaper. I'm less familiar with Infinitys.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jezzag said:


> One of the woofers is blown and should cost about $50 to fix. I'm willing to pay about $110 on a used set of speakers, but I'm not sure whether it would be worth it. I've found a set of Infinity RS2's for $80 that I'm going to listen to tomorrow.
> 
> Any advice?
> Thanks


Check the woofer surround on the Infinity, and make sure they are still in good shape. The Infinty
will play louder than the JBL - do you crank up your speakers? - the JBL has limitations and also the
Infinity.


----------



## jezzag (Jul 18, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> A friend of mine has had great luck with getting some good deals with used Polks.
> They generally sound pretty good - and can be found for cheaper. I'm less familiar with Infinitys.


I found quite a few polk bookshelfs in my price range on ebay



zieglj01 said:


> Check the woofer surround on the Infinity, and make sure they are still in good shape. The Infinty
> will play louder than the JBL - do you crank up your speakers? - the JBL has limitations and also the
> Infinity.


I'll definitely check the woofer surround on the Infinity.

I feel I listen to my system at a decent level but I don't really crank them up too hard, especially because I rent a 2nd floor condo (and probably will be here 4-5 more years until I get a proper job).

I found a pair of Boston CS226 floorstandings for $100 on ebay. These seem quite different than the JBL's I have or the infinity's I'm going to checkout. Anyone familiar with these or know of some decent used floorstanding speakers I should be on the lookout for?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

jezzag said:


> I found a pair of Boston CS226 floorstandings for $100 on ebay. These seem quite different than the JBL's I have or the infinity's I'm going to checkout. Anyone familiar with these or know of some decent used floorstanding speakers I should be on the lookout for?


The Boston is a nice decent speaker - and I prefer the sound over the JBL and the Infinity, that you
are looking at.
There are some nice, around $100 bookshelf speakers on Ebay - with the likes of Paradigm, Mission,
Mirage FRX monopole, and the PSB Alpha.


----------



## jezzag (Jul 18, 2011)

So after a lot of watching and waiting I bought a pair of refurbished Polk Monitor 50's for about $160 on ebay.

I felt like I'd benefit from floorstanding speakers over bookshelf because I don't have any stands (and they usually have better lower range frequency reproduction?).

It's definitely difficult finding a pair of floorstanding speaker for under $200, even used. 

They come today and I'm really looking forward to checking them out, too bad I have to leave for a conference tomorrow morning.

Also bought a used Polk CS175 center channel which is a huge improvement over my Klipsch Quintet center channel speaker.

Thanks for your help

So instead of the $50 woofer replacement on my JBL's I ended up spending ~$200 on a pair of new floorstanding and a center channel. Oh well, I'm pretty sure it'll be a good upgrade.


----------

